# Must Have's for New Betta Tank?



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've just started a new 5gallon betta tank and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of what to add so that my new betta will be happy.

Right now I have two small anubius plants and a ball of moss. I've got a black background (the betta will be all white) and black gravel substrate. I don't have a filter baffle, and my filter seems to have a very strong current. (I tried making my own out of a plastic bottle and failed miserably. I think the water level is too high for that.)

I have been searching for some kind of cave for him to hide in, but all of the artificial cave type decorations seem to have sharp or jagged edges. (Just how smooth does the edge have to be in order to be betta safe?)

Any beginner tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

A heater is a necessity too. Wal-mart has these rainbow colored caves that are perfect for bettas, and like $2.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, I also have a heater. It is one of those preset ones and can only keep water at 78 degrees. Do you think that's warm enough?

*Edit* Here is a photo of my tank. It is fully cycled and about 6 months old.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah that's a good temp.  Also getting some frozen blood worms are a great snack! yum!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

easiest way to tell if something is too rough is to run some nylon over it and see if it catches
I've sanded down ornaments before, lol


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some preset heaters dont actually heat that well, so be sure to moniter the temperature with an aquarium thermometer (2$) to be sure it stays above 77 and no hotter than 82.  I'd certainly add some more hiding places. Maybe driftwood? Hm...

Oh, also, every betta is different, but he will likely see himself in the reflection on the black background, so just watch for if he's flaring excessively at it


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> A heater is a necessity too. Wal-mart has these rainbow colored caves that are perfect for bettas, and like $2.


1.97 and the holes in some might not work for bettas but most will, wal-mart has been the only place to find inexpensive caves, i know my petco didnt have much.

i bought that same heater and it didnt work =/ the light for heating never came on and i waited like 8 hours. i found zoo med has a nice little flat one, and petco sells one like that as well, i like those they can be hidden easy and keep the tanks at a nice temp


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Terra cotta pots (with the hole filled in on the bottom) look cool, get big ones and break them (and then sand them) or half bury them for a cool effect.

Try baffling the filter with sponge (aquarium sponge, not regular sponge) or if you really cant find that, an aquarium scrubbing pad.

You can also jam up the filter's intake with fake plants, slowing the flow considerably. We have the same tank, but different filter, I think.

Also, make sure that you have a thermometer. That heater is a bad brand, notorious for not working! Check that it keeps the tank warm enough. Return it asap if not.

I second the driftwood idea, or get some nice wisteria and place it in the middle like a forest


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

i suggest 2 things... 1 a lilly bulb plant, also a Moss Ball, ive got one in both my 10g, not only does my betta and snail's love the dam thing, it helps starve out algae .... (my snail will push the thing around the tank, climb all over it and everything thing else


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You can also get 4" sword plants at Pestmart (lol, I meant to type petsmart but the employees can be pests so I'll leave it xD) for about $5 or so. I love the moss balls, but I don't wanna pay $9 for it ><; 
The lilly bulbs, as recommended by Roy, and the other bulb plants that wal-mart sells (appo-something or other) also grow very fast and do quite well!


----------



## Fish on Fire (Jun 29, 2011)

You don't need any caves. I prefer to go with the natural look and have some plants and maybe a small piece of driftwood with rocks for decor. The one thing you need the most in a betta tank is a heater, they do fine without filters as long as you keep up with water changes and have some plants.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, if you wanna go for the 'natural' tank, as fish on fire says, you could buy small slate rocks and put them up like little forts and have a nice gravel substrate with plenty of live plants!  makes me wanna go out and buy more stuff now haha.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Return that heater. It's poo. Get an adjustable 25W. I recommend Aqueon, it's what I have. Good Luck! An pics;-)


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice!

I've got a stick on thermometer on the tank. It seems to vacillate between 77 and 78, so maybe you're right about it not being too great. I have been seeing the light come on though.

I really liked the look of a glazed pot they had at PetCo, but I was worried about the glaze developing bubbles (I saw this happen with a glazed unicorn ornament) and the jagged edges. Can you just sand the jagged edges down? Does that fix the problem?

I thought bettas needed a cave, but if they don't need one then I don't want one!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

nope! they don't need a cave, but they love to explore things so it might be something for them to do. I got the asian lantern thing at Petsmart  It looks really cool with swords planted around it!  plus my new little CT girl like to sit inside of it xD lolz. So adorable!~  
I'd get the thermometer that has a suction cup on it! Those ones are pretty good and only around $3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes. They're much more reliable they dont NEED caves, but you don't NEED your favorite food. But I don't think they'll miss it, considering they were in cups. Maybe that wasn't the best analogy, but I think you get my point;-)


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm also trying to think of a name for my fish.

It's going to be a "pristine" white halfmoon (I bought it on aquabid. I kind of regret shelling out that much money for a betta now, but I just loved the picture and haven't seen any white bettas at any LFS.)

I wanted to name him Rhaegar after a dragon on that show A Game of Thrones. My boyfriend wants to name him Weiss, which I think is kind of dumb because it's just white in german.

Any suggestions?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooohh I like your name! Sounds intimidating! lol. 
Yeah whites are hard to come by at LFS's... but he'll totally be worth it! 
I'd get dark gravel too since he's white, so he'll stand out more.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I got that black gravel from petco. It looks like asphalt  But maybe it'll look better once Rhaegar the Terrible is in there.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

yay! Put up pics when he's all settled in!


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is Rhaegar!!

I'm a little disappointed that he has a faint pinkish tone. I thought he was going to be pure white colored from the picture I saw online 

They had some kind of leaf in with him, maybe that colored him?

Anyway he seems pretty happy. At first he just sunk to the bottom. I think he was tired from his long trip. Now he is swimming around the tank.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hes amazing!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That leaf was probably indian almond leaf, which is good for bettas. It expels tannins which give off a medicinal effect and darkens the water, like in the wild.

He's that color, the leaf didnt do anything. He was stressed from the trip, so keep him in a dark, quiet place for now. In a few days, he may become either more colorful or whiter. Stress lightens their color.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok I turned off all the lights. Hopefully that will help him de-stress.

Do you think I should keep the leaf or discard it?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Discard it. If you want, theres an ebay seller I recently bought from that sells IAL (those leaves) at a great price, free shipping. Sadly, people way over charge for IAL, even though it grows wild and native in many countries. Its a rip off!

Its always nice to have on hand to keep the fish in happier states (they like the tanned water) as well as if he falls ill.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

What is the seller name? I found some sold by "amy-lim" and it's 2.00 for 5 Grade A+ (matured, naturally fallen, flat-dried) Large (mostly 7"-12") IAL. Plus 2.50 shipping... is this a good deal?

I really want my betta to be happy. Right now he seems to be sitting on the bottom of the tank. He will move to other spots on the bottom and occasionally head to the surface for a gulp of air, but that's it. I hope he perks up soon.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

How long did you acclimate him for? Ideally, after being shipped, a betta should be introduced to light very slowly, since theyve been in a dark box.
Opening in a dark, quiet room helps.
Bobbing the fish's bag and then adding in new tank water every 5 minutes for at least 15-20 (better yet 30) allows them to get used to the water temp and parameters.

For now, leave him be-- dont offer food for a day or so, keep his tank dark (put up folders or something against it in the day time to keep it dark) and keep his area quiet. THat way, he can stay relaxed and get used to his new home 

And nope, not really.

The "grade" is essentially how pretty the leaves are. You pay more for a higher grade, though that really doesnt matter at all, IMO. They go to grade C, which is fine, but I like B best-- pretty enough but cheap, too!

I got this package from this seller:
http://cgi.ebay.com/25pcs-7-8-GRADE...351?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0a69d7df

they have lots and are cheap. Look at that! 5x the amount and free shipping 

I suggest going to a petsmart or petco and getting a filter media bag (theyre aquarium safe mesh bags, found near the filters, bubblers and filter cartridges) to put broken up leaves into while they steep in the water.

Some people let the leaves soak in water before putting it into the tank.
Others leave the IAL in the tanks whole (either floating or sunk) and take it out when it gets icky.
Some keep the leaves in the bags and remove them after a time to have easier clean up. I have a media bag, but I might not use it...who knows! (For $1, who cares lol!!)


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

I am in the market for an opaque white and I think your's is stunning. They tend to have some pink when they are platinum like your's and it contribute to the metallic sheen. Totally opaque whites can run up to $100 or more so I doubt you overspent. You will not find them at your LFS. And since with good care you will have him for 5+ years, it's worth it IMO.

I think your set up looks great, I am doing all black in both my tanks, with live plants as well. I like keeping the focus on the fish and the rest minimal. I am of the opinion as well that most store decor can rip fins, as with most driftwood. Although I love the look of driftwood in tanks.

But one natural "wood" product, coconut caves are very smooth. They also serve the same function as indian almond leaf or driftwood in adding some tannins and lowering the ph (probably only slightly) if you need it. That is the main function of indian almond leaf and it will stain your water brown and darken your already dark scape, so unless you want that look and your ph is high, it's really not necessary if you keep your water in good parameters. The coconut caves are sold at petsmart and you can also "plant" them by tying moss to them or gluing java moss.

The only necessity I see that you may not have mentioned is a liquid test kit - API masters is what I use. It is important to test your water parameters to make sure the aquarium is properly cycled and your levels are healthy. You can also see if you need the IAL or driftwood when you check the ph.

One last thing is that those taller plants do not look like any anubias varites I have seen. They look like they may be a higher light plant. But if they are anubias (maybe someone else can identify?) they should not be planted into the substrate or they will rot. Thier rhizomes (the green ball with the roots coming out) needs to be placed above the gravel. Anubias take thier nutrients directly from the water column and I find mine have always grown best with everthing on the surface, roots included.

Looks great otherwise!


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

Taking a quick guess and search, I believe the plant is an amazon sword. They are a moderate light plant needing more than 2 watts per gallon. Which you may have in your tank (not in any of mine!) but if you do they reach up to 20" tall and do best in large tanks. Just thought you should know.

Maybe your LFS will allow you to exchange for anubias if they misinformed you. I love anubias because they are impossible to kill and are perfect for smaller tanks and bettas love to sleep on thier leaves.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I bought the plants at PetSmart, they often mislabel plants. I'm thinking about transferring them to my 37 gal tank, which has better light. Do you think a floating pennywort would be good for this 5 gal tank? I don't know much about my 5 gal light source, only that it's an incandescent bulb >.>

Thank you for the compliments! Rhaegar is beginning to grow on me. I am just worried about all the bottom sitting he is doing. I took PP's advice and covered up the aquarium with folders today, so hopefully he will become more comfortable.

I ended up putting a small terra cotta pot in there. I don't really like how it looks, so maybe I'll keep looking for a coconut shell.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

*caves*

for caves, I build my own. my drive way has a buttload of rocks in it (the big smooth pebble kind) and I silicone them all together with aquarium safe silicone (ge 100% with no additives, or you could use aquarium sealant) and just build them myself. It takes a couple days, then a couple days to cure, but its fun and I always show off.
Or, if you want to follow you're black and white theme, you could get some pipe (pvc i think it's called) and cut 1/3 of it off and put a nice layer of silicone on it then roll it or just sprinkle white rocks on it! I think that'd look cool! (have black pvc then white rocks!)

or you could just use white silicone to make designs, that'd be neat.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

That sounds awesome! Can you post a picture of your rock cave, Impolite?

Maybe I can use silicone to make my terra cotta pot more interesting. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am reading all this great advice - I am thankful these forums are here. I just ordered a fish from aquabid and don't want to risk losing him too fast. I want to have him around for as long as possible- hopefully at least 3 years! I already have 2 other bettas and want them to be happy and comfortable. I was a misinformed betta owner until recently. The 2 fish I already have are currently in 1 gal tanks and now I feel the need to go bigger - and get a heater for when things cool off (I live in Texas and its 100+ degrees all summer long). thanks everyone for helping Vnessa123456 and me as well!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL good for you! Get a 5 gallon and divide for ease of it.


----------



## lessandler (Jun 5, 2011)

Just want to add that if you are looking for a natural coconut cave, I found mine at petsmart - maybe they might be in the reptile section instead of the aquarium. Perfect size for a small tank, but big enough for a betta. I soaked mine and didn't find that it foul or tint the water. If you do get some real anubias I find leaved and lower height provides nice cover if he likes to hide.

@mjoy I got a betta from aquabid and did have some issues with parasites and ammonia burn on arrival, so it's best to have your tank ideally filtered heated and cycled so he can recover from shipping issues.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

lessandler said:


> @mjoy I got a betta from aquabid and did have some issues with parasites and ammonia burn on arrival, so it's best to have your tank ideally filtered heated and cycled so he can recover from shipping issues.


thanks for the advice. I need all the advice I can get on getting a fish thats been shipped aclimated to a tank. I read also to start him in a dark, quiet area, since he's been in a dark box for a couple days.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Neil D said:


> LOL good for you! Get a 5 gallon and divide for ease of it.


 I have actually gotten a 2.5 gallon for each of my fish. :-D


----------

